# WOOD pigeon CHICK found- won't open beak to feedHELP



## deryn (Aug 21, 2015)

I've rescued, rehabilitated and released quite a few wild birds over the years but the few chicks passed from shock so I'm a bit lost as I've never dealt with a bird this young.

I have a baby wood pigeon - around 3-5 days old from the guide - that was found on the ground. Couldn't find the nest so she/he/it's inside. I've put some insulators in a box and lined it with a cloth and tissues, there's a plastic bag of warm water in the box, wrapped in tissue, to keep it warm. Breathing seems normal and doesn't appear to be too panicked but I'm not sure, I've been playing wood pigeon sounds to try and reassure it. Been inside for an hour or so and has moved a bit to adjust itself and huddle up to the corner.

I've been trying to feed it oats (mushed up in warm water, I microwaved it then let it cool down properly before trying to feed it) but it won't open its beak... I tried with my fingers then put some in a plastic bag and cut off the corner so it could put its beak inside but that didn't work, I don't have a syringe.

I've tried tapping its beak and putting food on the end to encourage it but it's not opening its beak to feed. It's moving quite a bit and not making any noise and its eyes haven't opened yet.

I'm pretty sure they feed very often and it's gone over an hour without at least, I have no idea how long it's been out of the nest. I think the crop is empty.

Help?



edit - local centres won't take pigeons because they're 'vermin' or whatever, I've tried in the past with other adult pigeons we rescued


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would make another thread and in the title type WOOD PIGEON HELP. It will get more attention from the right people.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

As I see you are from U.K, If you are on Facebook, I suggest you join the Pigeon Rescue group which is a network of rescuers and some rescue centres in the UK:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

Experienced members from the group may take this baby from you and then it will have better chances of survival. Join and post in the group soon if you are on Facebook.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Also the baby should be warm and hydrated before feed. 
Go through this site www.pigeonrescue.co.uk and go to "caring for baby pigeon " section, you will find it very informative. Get help from this site as well as from rescuers group asap. Hope the baby survives. Thanks for your care and concern.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I will move your thread to the appropriate forum.

Here is a UK link to feeding baby pigeons, there is also rescue info to find help (these centers do take pigeons): http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Additional to the links provided, I would just note quickly that pigeons do not gape to be fed like songbirds. The parent takes the baby's beak into its mouth and feeds it from its crop. Only at that point does the baby open its beak, so feeding is by crop-feeding through a tube if one has that experience, or simulating a parent's mouth.


----------



## deryn (Aug 21, 2015)

Skyeking said:


> I will move your thread to the appropriate forum.
> 
> Here is a UK link to feeding baby pigeons, there is also rescue info to find help (these centers do take pigeons): http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm


Thank you, unfortunately, the only one that I could potentially reach in Anglesea has shut down according to the website :/


----------



## deryn (Aug 21, 2015)

John_D said:


> Additional to the links provided, I would just note quickly that pigeons do not gape to be fed like songbirds. The parent takes the baby's beak into its mouth and feeds it from its crop. Only at that point does the baby open its beak, so feeding is by crop-feeding through a tube if one has that experience, or simulating a parent's mouth.


Thank you, I did eventually manage to feed it a little but I made up a water/sugar/salt solution first after reading it was better to begin with due to shock. It was drinking that quite willingly (I just held the teaspoon under its beak and it drank without any more help) then I managed to feed it some mashed up oatmeal but its crop felt and looked full and it hasn't pooped yet so I'm leaving it until the morning. If he makes it through the night I'll try to buy some proper food 

Any tips on keeping him/her warm? I don't own a heat lamp or electric blanket and I'm worried that a hot water bottle would just take heat when it eventually cooled down... I've filled a tissue box with cotton as an insulator and made a nest out of an old, wool blanket that I've also draped over the top. I've had a heater nearby for an hour or two but will have to switch it off in a minute. I would put it on the boiler but the boiler is in the bathroom which is freezing :/ Do you think it will be warm enough with the cotton and the wool? Any suggestions?


----------



## deryn (Aug 21, 2015)

kiddy said:


> Also the baby should be warm and hydrated before feed.
> Go through this site www.pigeonrescue.co.uk and go to "caring for baby pigeon " section, you will find it very informative. Get help from this site as well as from rescuers group asap. Hope the baby survives. Thanks for your care and concern.


Thank you for the hydration tip, he/she drank quite a bit without difficulty


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Have you seen my that post too which is about pigeon rescuer groups in U. K? 

You can place hot water bottle under blanket so it makes the blanket warm for long and so the baby.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Yes, hot water bottle well wrapped is fine in the absence of a heatpad. We use 'snugglesafe' microwaveable heatpads, but just for one bird it is probably not economical.


----------

